# flobond ماهي هذه الماده



## احمدجاسم المهندس (21 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء ممكن اعرف ماهي مكونات هذه الماده


----------



## COCl2 (22 فبراير 2011)

[FONT=&quot]أنظر هنا:[/FONT]
http://www.agritectx.com/flobnd.html[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
http://www.ecofolk.com.au/c/Polymer-Innovations-309936/Flobond-from-Polymer-Innovations-n824242[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يبدو أنها سماد و دواء [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]في الرابط الأول هي [/FONT]Hydrated Sodium Calcium Aluminosilicate[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سيليكات الألمنيوم صوديوم كاليسيوم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سيليكات الألمنيوم بتسخين لحرارة عالية أكسيد السيليكون و ألمنيوم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سيليكات صوديوم و كاليسيوم نفس الشي يمكن استخدام هيدروكسيد أو كربونات الخ[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ماذا يحدث بمزج المواد الأربعة و التسخينلحرارة قوية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هل هذا يكفي أم لا؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اذا عنك مشاكل بالترجمة بترجملك ياها و اذا بدك تركيبها يمكن ان اجد تركيبها المفصل[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هي بترجمة غوغل لكن لن يكون مفهوم جدا [/FONT]
http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.agritectx.com%2Fflobnd.html&sl=en&tl=ar&hl=en&ie=UTF-8[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 فبراير 2011)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الملف وبالتوفيق ولاتنساني من خالص الدعاء ......


----------



## احمدجاسم المهندس (25 فبراير 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك اخي العزيزاستفدت من المواقع الله يوفقك


----------



## mammad_1313 (26 فبراير 2011)

احسنت


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكورين على الجهود


----------



## Abu Laith (12 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

